# Mk2 vr6 O2m swap driveshaft query



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, so I'm currently building a 12v VRT using a 6 speed o2m that I've removed the transfer box off, bought the 2wd plate, seal and driveshaft cup, I'm wondering what driveshafts I need it anyone has done this before or what length in total? Someone mentioned skoda fabia VRS shafts fit as I'm keeping it narrow tracked?? Thanks in advance


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You will need to verify that replacing the transfer case with the cup and plate produces the same dims as the non Haldex (I expect it would).

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3610564-02M-6sp-into-MKIII-axle-length/page2

As far as using some Euro Model, I have heard some talk through the years, but never looked into it since I would have had to import into US anyway. Decided just to shorten a stock set of 02m Axles. 

If you use 5 Lug Hubs (i.e. from mk3/Corrado VR) in your MkII spindles, you can use the 02m Inner CV joint and will not have to splice MkII axle Ends onto your 02m Axles. You will have to redrill 4 Lug rotors to get the correct offset (but that is easy).


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be keeping the 4x100 hubs so will no doubt have to swap the outer cv off an o2m driveshaft for a mk2 cv and then shorten them. Just thought if someone had found a direct replacement using vag driveshafts from another model etc??


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

custom order it from Drive shaft shop or Raxles is what I did, I put an AWD Haldex system on my MK3 VR6 turbo and front Axles had to be custom, I had to measure the distance from hub to tranny axle cup and tell them what I needed, good luck with your project.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

zwogti said:


> custom order it from Drive shaft shop or Raxles is what I did, I put an AWD Haldex system on my MK3 VR6 turbo and front Axles had to be custom, I had to measure the distance from hub to tranny axle cup and tell them what I needed, good luck with your project.


Thanks, I live in the UK so will have to get in touch with someone this side of the pond but thanks for the help. Did you take the measurement with the car on the ground or on axle stands etc?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

moorin said:


> I'll be keeping the 4x100 hubs so will no doubt have to swap the outer cv off an o2m driveshaft for a mk2 cv and then shorten them. Just thought if someone had found a direct replacement using vag driveshafts from another model etc??


mk2 cv won't fit on factory 02m axle the CV spline is different. I had my 4x100 hub resplined to vr6 spline so I can use 02m outer CVs.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

So o2m outer cv's fit vr6 splines? Was is hard to get the 4x100 hubs resplined?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

moorin said:


> So o2m outer cv's fit vr6 splines?


Correct, in terms of the hubs.

Vr6 outer CV spline = 02m in the hubs, but you can't use 02a outer CVs on 02m axle as the Axle spline itself is quite different.

I was going to mention what James did, but didn't want to get off on a tangent  What he did is definitely an option if you know a local machine shop that can cut splines.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

moorin said:


> Thanks, I live in the UK so will have to get in touch with someone this side of the pond but thanks for the help. Did you take the measurement with the car on the ground or on axle stands etc?


I put my car on stands, I had the stands at the end of my front control arms closer to the wheels as possible so when you lower the car it will be closer as possible to your ride height.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

zwogti said:


> I put my car on stands, I had the stands at the end of my front control arms closer to the wheels as possible so when you lower the car it will be closer as possible to your ride height.


Thanks that sounds a good idea


----------

